

Show HN: Raindrop.io – Your library of knowledge and inspiration (Android) - satishman
http://raindrop.io/other/android.html

======
caruana
I wish this was on iOS, I've been looking for this exact solution and would
love to try it out. I think you have hit a very under served market here. Well
done, I'll watch for a iOS release.

~~~
satishman
We have iOS app:
[https://itunes.apple.com/ru/app/raindrop/id739939140?mt=8](https://itunes.apple.com/ru/app/raindrop/id739939140?mt=8)
But without English translation. Will be soon.

------
saiko-chriskun
How does this compare to kippt?

